# Secondo l'Istat



## elena_ (12 Luglio 2012)

Nel 2010 le separazioni sono state 88.191 e i divorzi 54.160; rispetto all'anno precedente le separazioni hanno registrato un incremento del 2,6% mentre i divorzi un decremento pari a 0,5%.

I tassi di separazione e di divorzio totale mostrano per entrambi i fenomeni una continua crescita: se nel 1995 per ogni 1.000 matrimoni erano 158 le separazioni e 80 i divorzi, nel 2010 si arriva a 307 separazioni e 182 divorzi.

La durata media del matrimonio al momento dell'iscrizione a ruolo del procedimento risulta pari a 15 anni per le separazioni e a 18 anni per i divorzi.

L'età media alla separazione è di circa 45 anni per i mariti e di 42 per le mogli; in caso di divorzio raggiunge, rispettivamente, 47 e 44 anni. Questi valori sono in aumento per effetto della posticipazione delle nozze verso età più mature e per l'aumento delle separazioni con almeno uno sposo ultrasessantenne.

La tipologia di procedimento maggiormente scelta dai coniugi è quella consensuale: nel 2010 si sono concluse in questo modo l'85,5% delle separazioni e il 72,4% dei divorzi.

La quota di separazioni giudiziali (14,5%) è più alta nel Mezzogiorno (21,5%) e nel caso in cui entrambi i coniugi abbiano un basso livello di istruzione (20,7%).

Il 68,7% delle separazioni e il 58,5% dei divorzi hanno riguardato coppie con figli avuti durante il matrimonio. L'89,8% delle separazioni di coppie con figli ha previsto l'affido condiviso, modalità ampiamente prevalente dopo l'introduzione della Legge 54/2006.

Nel 20,6% delle separazioni è previsto un assegno mensile per il coniuge (nel 98% dei casi corrisposto dal marito). Tale quota è più alta nelle Isole (24,9%) e nel Sud (24,1%), mentre nel Nord si assesta sul 17%. Gli importi medi, invece, sono più elevati al Nord (520,4 euro) che nel resto del Paese (447,4 euro).

Nel 56,2% delle separazioni la casa è stata assegnata alla moglie, mentre appaiono quasi paritarie le quote di assegnazioni al marito (21,5%) e quelle che prevedono due abitazioni autonome e distinte, ma diverse da quella coniugale (19,8%).

Il link: http://www.istat.it/it/archivio/66665


----------



## elena_ (12 Luglio 2012)

Uno snocciolamento di dati nudi e crudi che, però, fanno riflettere, perciò ve li sottopongo.
Niente che non si sapesse già.
Niente che, in questi spazi, non sia stato già ampiamente e variamente discusso.
Ma i dati sono lì, a conferma.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

Insomma volete farmi dire che avrei dovuto fare l'avvocato divorzista?


----------



## elena_ (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma volete farmi dire che avrei dovuto fare l'avvocato divorzista?


beh, saresti stato lungimirante


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

lo so,me l'han già detto...è che speravo di fare dell'altro


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

sparo la mia:

e come mai qua spesso si dice agli amanti che gli "amati" non lasceranno mai il coniuge?
e che i traditi invece pure?

non sembra essere così, o sbaglio?


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

perchè alla fine alla separazione arriva un decimo (in media) dei matrimoni in cui lui o lei hanno l'amante.

La recessione pesa anche su questo...ci si separa solo se ce lo si può permettere economicamente


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè alla fine alla separazione arriva un decimo (in media) dei matrimoni in cui lui o lei hanno l'amante.
> 
> La recessione pesa anche su questo...ci si separa solo se ce lo si può permettere economicamente



bè, però  307 separazioni e 182 divorzi su 1000 matrimoni mi sembra una percentuale piuttosto alta
altissima, direi


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sparo la mia:
> 
> e come mai qua spesso si dice agli amanti che gli "amati" non lasceranno mai il coniuge?
> e che i traditi invece pure?
> ...


Perchè magari nonostante tutto ci stanno bene no?
Parlo io il conte...

Non mi separereri mai da mia moglie perchè ha un amico del cuore e grazie a sta persona in più lei è più felice eh?
Mi separarerei da lei solo se non mi sento più amato da lei, se mi tratta male, mi sfracella i coglioni con le sue pecole, o non la sopporto più...

Prima le direi: sparisci dalla mia vita.
E poi vado dall'avvocato no?

Lo stesso farebbe lei no?

Perchè le separazioni devono di necessità essere solo per storie di corna?

Ma scorniamoci vicendevolmente no?
Non è forse questo essere coppia?


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè magari nonostante tutto ci stanno bene no?
> Parlo io il conte...
> 
> Non mi separereri mai da mia moglie perchè ha un amico del cuore e grazie a sta persona in più lei è più felice eh?
> ...



Sì Conte sono d'accordo, non volevo sapere perchè alla fine non ci si lascia
solo porre l'accento sul perchè spesso viene rivelato agli utenti tipo assioma che tanto non ci si lascia per l'amante
visti i numeri, non mi sembra così, tutto qua
ovviamente posso sbagliare, ma allora i numeri?:smile:


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, però  307 separazioni e 182 divorzi su 1000 matrimoni mi sembra una percentuale piuttosto alta
> altissima, direi


no,non direi.   se il ciclo economico fosse migliore e spese e procedure per le separazioni più a buon mercato,i divorzi sarebbero di più.   Puoi constatarlo presso il tribunale a te più vicino


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,non direi.   se il ciclo economico fosse migliore e spese e procedure per le separazioni più a buon mercato,i divorzi sarebbero di più.   Puoi constatarlo presso il tribunale a te più vicino



va bene ho capito, sarebbero anche di più

ma allora l'opinione che qui va per la maggiore "tanto non ci si lascia a causa degli amanti" vale o non vale??

mi spiegai?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Sì Conte sono d'accordo, non volevo sapere perchè alla fine non ci si lascia
> solo porre l'accento sul perchè spesso viene rivelato agli utenti tipo assioma che tanto non ci si lascia per l'amante
> visti i numeri, non mi sembra così, tutto qua
> ovviamente posso sbagliare, ma allora i numeri?:smile:


Ma scusami non ci si lascia per l'amante?
Luoghi comuni eh?
Cosa costa crederci? Nulla.

Il problema secondo me è psicologico.

un conto è lasciarti perchè è finita tra me e te.
Un conto è lasciarti solo perchè tu mi sei d'impaccio a poter stare con un'altra persona.

C'è uno spettro sinistro, a mio avviso.
La mia nuova compagna sa che sto con lei, ma sa che sono un uomo che è capace di lasciare una donna per un'altra.
Quindi?

Infine l'amico del cuore: va bene come amico del cuore...

Insomma guarda me...
Amico del cuore perfetto per più d'una...ma pessimo marito per tutte eh?

Chi qua dentro mi vorrebbe come marito?
Quale moglie mi lascerebbe vivere così come piace a me?

Poi cavoli se una persona vive con un'altra e si è abituato bene così...come fai a credere che con un'altra sarà tutto rose e fiori? Si sogna...sogna...


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami non ci si lascia per l'amante?
> Luoghi comuni eh?
> Cosa costa crederci? Nulla.
> 
> ...



oddio mi sta venendo caldo

la mia domanda rimane sempre quella di prima
e aggiungo, prendendo spunto da
_*un conto è lasciarti perchè è finita tra me e te.
Un conto è lasciarti solo perchè tu mi sei d'impaccio a poter stare con un'altra persona
*_*c*he spesso ci si lascia proprio perchè c'è di mezzo  un'altra persona
da quello che vedo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio mi sta venendo caldo
> 
> la mia domanda rimane sempre quella di prima
> e aggiungo, prendendo spunto da
> ...


Ah ok ho capito...:smile:


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ok ho capito...:smile:



e quindi?


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> va bene ho capito, sarebbero anche di più
> 
> ma allora l'opinione che qui va per la maggiore "tanto non ci si lascia a causa degli amanti" vale o non vale??
> 
> mi spiegai?


dire che non ci si lascia a causa degli amanti parvemi una belinata.

Ci si lascia (ci si dovrebbe lasciare) perchè lui o lei è diventata/o un estraneo/a se non un nemico/a


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *dire che non ci si lascia a causa degli amanti parvemi una belinata.*
> 
> Ci si lascia (ci si dovrebbe lasciare) perchè lui o lei è diventata/o un estraneo/a se non un nemico/a



però spesso a chi si affaccia qui viene detto: non lo/la lascerà mai per te!
non dico che non sia corretto dirlo, anzi, è una sorta di deterrente anti illusioni, ma non pare corrispondere al vero
tutto qua


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2012)

Scusate ho letto di corsa.... Ma c'è scritto che la causa delle separazioni è una nuova relazione?


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate ho letto di corsa.... Ma c'è scritto che la causa delle separazioni è una nuova relazione?


no, dicevo io che di solito è così, da quello che vedo


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, dicevo io che di solito è così, da quello che vedo


molto spesso sì, la causa è la relazione... scoperta. E chi lascia... è il tradito. Almeno, così ho letto.


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> molto spesso sì, la causa è la relazione... scoperta. E chi lascia... è il tradito. Almeno, così ho letto.



sì infatti, lo avevo scritto prima, vale anche per il tradito
 casi che abbiamo visto anche qui, dell'amante che informa il tradito apposta

insomma: è molto alta la percentuale, vero? a me sembra


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, dicevo io che di solito è così, da quello che vedo


Quindi può essere che le motivazioni di queste separazioni siano altre e non la presenza o meno di un amante.
Da qui  torna ad essere vero (anche se non sempre) che non si lascia la moglie per l'amante:smile:


----------



## Hirohito (12 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi può essere che le motivazioni di queste separazioni siano altre e non la presenza o meno di un amante.
> Da qui  torna ad essere vero (anche se non sempre) che non si lascia la moglie per l'amante:smile:


Direi di si, confermo che esistono molte separazioni in cui ci si lascia per polverizzazione reciproca di balle. 
E sono le separazioni più "nobili".


----------



## Sabina_ (12 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi può essere che le motivazioni di queste separazioni siano altre e non la presenza o meno di un amante.
> Da qui  torna ad essere vero (anche se non sempre) che non si lascia la moglie per l'amante:smile:


Non finisce sempre per la presenza di un terzo, ma quando accade per la presenza di un terzo spesso si fa fatica a capire che il "problema" reale non e' questo. Il terzo e' sempre una conseguenza di qualcos'altro.


----------



## Flavia (12 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> va bene ho capito, sarebbero anche di più
> 
> ma allora l'opinione che qui va per la maggiore "tanto non ci si lascia a causa degli amanti" vale o non vale??
> 
> mi spiegai?


ci si lascia quando i piatti volano per casa come oggetti volanti non identificati
quando incontrarsi in cucina è un possibile incontro di box
per il resto molti preferiscono ingoiare bile, perchè conti alla mano hanno paura della perdita del loro potere economico, e stile di vita


----------



## Flavia (12 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non finisce sempre per la presenza di un terzo, ma quando accade per la presenza di un terzo spesso si fa fatica a capire che il "problema" reale non e' questo. Il terzo e' sempre una conseguenza di qualcos'altro.


:up:


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Nel 2010 le separazioni sono state 88.191 e i divorzi 54.160; rispetto all'anno precedente le separazioni hanno registrato un incremento del 2,6% mentre i divorzi un decremento pari a 0,5%.
> 
> I tassi di separazione e di divorzio totale mostrano per entrambi i fenomeni una continua crescita: se nel 1995 per ogni 1.000 matrimoni erano 158 le separazioni e 80 i divorzi, nel 2010 si arriva a 307 separazioni e 182 divorzi.
> 
> ...


ih che bella societa'....(di merda...)

se questi so' gli evoluti, ben contento d'esse tra gli involuti...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi può essere che le motivazioni di queste separazioni siano altre e non la presenza o meno di un amante.
> Da qui  torna ad essere vero (anche se non sempre) che non si lascia la moglie per l'amante:smile:



eh, ma poi spunta sempre o quasi
almeno da quello che vedo io, e di solito sono le mogli a lasciare

comunque, certi si separano anche per le tasse o grane economiche, ma stanno insieme di fatto


----------



## elena_ (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ih che bella societa'....(di merda...)
> 
> se questi so' gli evoluti, ben contento d'esse tra gli involuti...
> 
> ahahahahah


Se gli evoluti imparano a sopportarsi reciprocamente, allora sì. E si potrebbe discutere a lungo sulla tolleranza che nasce dalla conoscenza reciproca e dal rispetto.
Ma, exSte, pensa a tutti quei matrimoni in cui, invece, ci sono soprusi e prevaricazioni da una parte o dall'altra...quelli mica sembrano tanto evoluti, eh?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sparo la mia:
> 
> e come mai qua spesso si dice agli amanti che gli "amati" non lasceranno mai il coniuge?
> e che i traditi invece pure?
> ...



Condivido! Da quello che leggo qui dentro invece, sembra tutto il contrario!!!


----------

